# Video: Guyana Govt Approved Mercury Amalgamation protocol



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2007)

This recent video tutorial / info is as current as today's newspaper. EDIT[ this is a high-touch, 1,000 troy oz gold PER DAY operation film clip.]

I didn't know where to put it because it is about amalgamation which has nothing to do with refining. Amalgamation only deals with metallic gold recovery.

Move it if you need to, Noxx. You're the boss.

http://gold.virtual-affiliates.com/index6.html


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you for the great post Sue. This is what our forum is all about, sharing knowledge.

I only wish I lived on the banks of this river, LOL !

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to invest ! lol


----------



## ChucknC (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish the river near me was that rich. But where's the info on Hg?
Chuck


----------

